# FYI from me FE



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Sorry folks,got real busy with an office remodel job for the last few weeks and my rental house needs to get turned for new renters (hopefully!) and filling halloween orders.
I'll be back in full swing to answer those PM's and emails in just a few more days.
Thanks for being patient!!!


----------



## BooGirl666 (Jul 29, 2006)

Slacker!


----------



## Moon Dog (Oct 3, 2006)

Excuses, excuses, excuses...

We want results!


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

Really, get with it dude.........


----------



## Dark Lord (Jul 25, 2007)

Ya,Ya, i heard it from the spirit world that he's REALLY hiding in the warehouse playing with all the new 08 props !! LOL
Besides it's not like halloweens only a few months away.....oh wait a minute,theres that darn counter......90 something days........:googly:


----------



## lowdwnrob (Jul 2, 2008)

Glad I found this. I was wondering what happened to you. Cant wait to hear from you.


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

Ok, getting back on to what's important....
Things will be in full swing after this weekend.
I'll only be out for 2 or 3 days during the next 2 weeks (just can't turn the money down)
so, inquiries will be answered and taken care of (all orders ship same day as usual).
And thank you for the emails of concern (yeah, not like me ,not being here like the postaholic like I am) ROTF....LMAO


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

I like to order stuff from FE


----------



## Frighteners Entertainment (Jan 24, 2006)

You have ordered some stuff....now, what i would really like Joe...is a swimming pool for Joseph.
Let's build you a VEERRRRY large haunt next year! 


Lotus said:


> I like to order stuff from FE


----------



## Lotus (Nov 12, 2004)

will do, I'll take one of these


----------

